# 96volt 600 amp Navistas Controller



## kek_63 (Apr 20, 2008)

A friend of mine who repairs fork lifts and golf carts swears by Navistas. He says they are "bullet proof". Canadian made quality!!

I think that you need to buy (~$300) or borrow a programer if you want other than factory settings though.


----------



## CPLTECH (Sep 14, 2007)

Is 96V sufficient for your needs?

Yes, 96V will turn a 144V motor like the Advanced FB4001, but not at its full rated power. (HP=VxA÷746) So higher V gives you more HP for the times you want better acceleration, climbing grades, higher top speed. Some here start with 72-96V, but want to add a few batteries before too long. Why not go ahead and spend about $1500 _(as of 11/08, EV America_) for a 144V/500A Curtis that can run ~250A continuous.

My S10 came with a 120V system, but many times wish it was higher, especially as the batteries lose power due to cold and/or distance. Well, that’s my next upgrade.


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2008)

It would be nice to have 120 or 144 volts but facts are some just don't have the room and top speed is not as important. So for those guys/gals who have small cars converted and don't have much room can use one of these controllers. You could also contact them as see if they will build you a 144 volt 1000 amp controller for your needs. I don't think most forklifts will need more than 96 volts. Most are less anyway. For a small electric truck or vw these may prove to be an excellent choice. Looks pretty solid too. We like that solid look and feel. Makes us feel like we got our moneys worth and that it is is top quality. Looks that way. If I am not mistaken they will build custom controllers for your needs. 

Pete : )




CPLTECH said:


> Is 96V sufficient for your needs?
> 
> Yes, 96V will turn a 144V motor like the Advanced FB4001, but not at its full rated power. (HP=VxA÷746) So higher V gives you more HP for the times you want better acceleration, climbing grades, higher top speed. Some here start with 72-96V, but want to add a few batteries before too long. Why not go ahead and spend about $1500 _(as of 11/08, EV America_) for a 144V/500A Curtis that can run ~250A continuous.
> 
> My S10 came with a 120V system, but many times wish it was higher, especially as the batteries lose power due to cold and/or distance. Well, that’s my next upgrade.


----------



## Jason Lattimer (Dec 27, 2008)

Just visited the Navistas website and they have three controllers for series motors: 
volts- max amp - contin amp
24 48- 550-175
24 48-1000- 325
60 96- 600 - 260
unfortunately no sign if a 144volt unit. After doing the math a 144 volt 500 amp Curtis is capable of only 19 or so extra horsepower than the 96/600. If the wattage comes out the same is there a benefit to the higher voltage? Looks like it has plenty of controls to. I downloaded their pdf's from 
http://www.navistastechnologies.com


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2008)

Can't hurt to ask.




Jason Lattimer said:


> Just visited the Navistas website and they have three controllers for series motors:
> volts- max amp - contin amp
> 24 48- 550-175
> 24 48-1000- 325
> ...


----------



## Bowser330 (Jun 15, 2008)

It seems everyone is waiting for someone to step up and backfill the demand for a 156V 1000amp (max) DC controller....

Even if they made a controller that could be connected and run as one...
example of getting two curtis 144V 500A and combining them to provide 144V 1000A...I dont know enough about the electricals to know if this is possible though...


----------



## CPLTECH (Sep 14, 2007)

The reason I stated the above post is that when a motor is run below its design voltage it can easily overheat. The motor in my truck is rated for 144V but my pack is 120V. Today with 30°F outside it often dropped to 105V under load (250A). It is for that reason I watch the ammeter closely as an early “odor” warning device. Only once have I smelled the windings & that will put the fear of money burning in you real fast. Figure out how many amps at how many volts for how many minutes before that can happen to you.
A RV’er hooked up to a campground with low voltage can be hard on his air conditioner compressor for similar reasons. Industrial motors do not fair well when utility line sags in the summer.
A forklift motor is wound to match its pack voltage.

I can understand that not everyone can carry a lot of heavy batteries, but IMHO, get that voltage up by using 8 or 12v batteries instead. To me that outweighs low voltage, high amperage. The car industry went from the 6V to the 12V system. I remember (yes I do) how hard it was to crank a 6v car (or a 1949 International dump truck) to get it started.


----------



## Jason Lattimer (Dec 27, 2008)

I see your point. For that reason you have listed I have already started looking at 144 volt controllers. Belktronix has a controller listed as 144v at 800 amps peak. They do not have a price listed so I don't know If it is available. I guess the Navitas controller I have heard has a great reputation. Just wish it was the voltage was higher.


----------



## DIYguy (Sep 18, 2008)

For what it's worth...... I spoke to them a few times about their product and the posibility of a higher voltage unit. Navitas (only one "s") is located about 1 km from my work coincidently) They were doing some studies and deliberation internally to decide whether or not to offer higher power controllers for EV applications. After two months we spoke again. (this was mid November i think) They came to the conclusion that they would not be pursuing this market. Too bad, all acounts were that they were a very solid, high quality controller.

Cheers.


----------



## Bowser330 (Jun 15, 2008)

whats the longevity of making dc controllers when AC systems will be coming to the market in more frequency... maybe thats their rationale...


----------



## Jason Lattimer (Dec 27, 2008)

If thats the case I hope someone starts to make an affordable ac system soon. Not one with a limit of 108 volts and 53 horsepower peak like the ac=31.


----------

